# Surf fishing for pompano



## amedio (Apr 25, 2012)

I would like to try/attempt fishing for pompano in the Pensacola area. Any advice (i.e. rigging suggestions, equipment suggestions, bait, etc.) would be much appreciated. 

I have only ever caught pompano of the Gulf Shores Pier and pompano is certainly my favorite fish to catch and eat. Thanks in advance people!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Use a double drop leader that you can get at any tackle shop or even WalMart. Get a spinning reel (I use Penn 7500s and 8500s) that can accept 17 - 20 lb test line. I have 9' and 10' rods but some use up to 12'.
I mostly use 3 and 4 oz pyramid sinkers and #1 and 1/0 circle hooks.
If you are going to go much, invest in a sand flea rake. An aluminum cart comes in handy in getting your gear to the beach.
Spend some time reading this section. There is a lot of info on here.
Good luck.


----------



## amedio (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for the advice? I think I actually have everything you just mentioned except for a sand flea rake and that tall of a fishing rod. I have Gulp sand fleas. Are those worthless or what? I have been looking for a local shop that sells those rakes, but I have not found one. I might try making one.


----------



## Kayakbob (Dec 18, 2011)

I think you can get a rake at Sams at Orange Beach. Go in and see Chris as he will show you what you need to get for fishing. Also, we as a Fly Fishing Club of Eastern Shore are planning a trip to fish for Pompano in a few weeks on a weekend and you can come with me. You can fish with your spinning rod as I am bringing both fly and spiining. I just want to see how it is done and to read the water. If you read this today we are having a fly tieing class at the Church Mouse in Fairhope tonight Thursday and come in between 6 and 7 pm I would like to meet you.

We are tying flys for Speckeld trout. Kayak Bob


----------



## amedio (Apr 25, 2012)

Kayakbob said:


> I think you can get a rake at Sams at Orange Beach. Go in and see Chris as he will show you what you need to get for fishing. Also, we as a Fly Fishing Club of Eastern Shore are planning a trip to fish for Pompano in a few weeks on a weekend and you can come with me. You can fish with your spinning rod as I am bringing both fly and spiining. I just want to see how it is done and to read the water. If you read this today we are having a fly tieing class at the Church Mouse in Fairhope tonight Thursday and come in between 6 and 7 pm I would like to meet you.
> 
> We are tying flys for Speckeld trout. Kayak Bob


Sams on Canal Rd? 

I will be sure to stop by tonight. Thanks!


----------

